
Cold War files reveal Soviets sneaked up behind enemy submarines without sonar - nradov
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/declassified-cold-war-files-reveal-how-soviets-sneaked-behind-enemy-submarines-without-sonar-1648945
======
scrumper
I'd be interested to see that Chinese SQUID paper.

~~~
nradov
[https://library.seg.org/doi/abs/10.1190/segam2016-13947186.1](https://library.seg.org/doi/abs/10.1190/segam2016-13947186.1)

